# Best Pancakes and Waffles in Dubai?



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Is there a breakfast place that's known for Pancakes and Waffles in Dubai? 
Similar to iHop (US) etc?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In short, no there isn't. There are places that include such items on their menus, but not a place that specialises in them.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah...good ol' pancakes and waffles aren't the forte of many places here (unless you come to MY HOUSE!)

BUT

IHOP is coming!!!

US pancake chain IHOP heads to the Middle East - ArabianBusiness.com

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I  Ihop! But I really don't want to have them with BEEF bacon! :yuck:


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

My 2 year old and I love pancakes but are limited to the instant powder-mixes. I used to prefer Butterworth's mix, but for some reason they aren't here either. They do result in light and fluffy pancakes, but I was just wondering if there were any other options out there for a change. 

In-the-menu places are fine too. As long as they are light, fluffy, melts in your mouth and is a burst of wonderful flavor n juices all-in-one .


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

aaah, nothing like an ihop stopover at 3am after a night of drunken debauchery, i miss u $2.00-beer-all-night-long-bar. ok tacos at 3am are even better! :lalala:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> aaah, nothing like an ihop stopover at 3am after a night of drunken debauchery, i miss u $2.00-beer-all-night-long-bar. ok tacos at 3am are even better! :lalala:


Do they have street food here in Dubai? I miss street food. I mean getting out of clubs in most major cities.... always headed over to a street vendor and got some food. It was especially awesome in Brazil (Rio) and India..... freakin' epic diarrhea, how I miss thee.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> aaah, nothing like an ihop stopover at 3am after a night of drunken debauchery, i miss u $2.00-beer-all-night-long-bar. ok tacos at 3am are even better! :lalala:


They have Tacos at 3am in India?? I only remember eating Wada Pavs


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> They have Tacos at 3am in India?? I only remember eating Wada Pavs


It is Vada Pav... again, Indians mixing the 'w' and the 'v.' 
Did you drink a vater to vash is down?


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> It was especially awesome in Brazil (Rio) and India..... freakin' epic diarrhea, how I miss thee.....


In the wrong hands it can be extremely fatal 
But yeh, I know what you mean.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> It is Vada Pav... again, Indians mixing the 'w' and the 'v.'
> Did you drink a vater to vash is down?


It's Wada Pav...I'm South Indian


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

IHOP, can't wait. I just hope they get the good syrup to go along with it not the high fructose non-sense they sell here. I just ran out of my last Canadian Maple syrup i brought from Canada, hands down the best in the world, but have another couple of bottles coming next month.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> IHOP, can't wait. I just hope they get the good syrup to go along with it not the high fructose non-sense they sell here. I just ran out of my last Canadian Maple syrup i brought from Canada, hands down the best in the world, but have another couple of bottles coming next month.


They do sell Canadian maple syrup in Dubai - very pricey, but worth it.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a place on SZR - Coco's. It's be around forever. They serve international breakfasts, but I can't say how good they are.

Why not just make your own?

Fluffy Pancakes Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> They have Tacos at 3am in India?? I only remember eating Wada Pavs


guess my flag threw you off, dunno about india, am pretty sure there are some midnight biryani places open, good 'ol hyderabadi biryani. but i was referring to the tacos in houston.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> guess my flag threw you off, dunno about india, am pretty sure there are some midnight biryani places open, good 'ol hyderabadi biryani. but i was referring to the tacos in houston.


Laredo? Word is bond, son... that place is the S#!t. I go there all the time....


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's Wada Pav...I'm South Indian


And according to the guy who delivers food to IndoMLA, so is he


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> And according to the guy who delivers food to IndoMLA, so is he


Nitro do you deliver food to Indo? Is that how you know this? 

Also, why are there so many people from Texas in Dubai? Is there no one from Nebraska or Idaho?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Also, why are there so many people from Texas in Dubai? Is there no one from Nebraska or Idaho?


I'm from Iowa.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Nitro do you deliver food to Indo? Is that how you know this?
> 
> Also, why are there so many people from Texas in Dubai? Is there no one from Nebraska or Idaho?


Well I wouldn't call it food per se...

Nebraska or Idaho? Big up to the North East....GO DETROIT!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Well I wouldn't call it food per se...
> 
> Nebraska or Idaho? Big up to the North East....GO DETROIT!!!


I've never met anyone from Odaho. My friend from Nebraska wasn't a big fan of Dubai and chose to live in Nigeria instead.

So we've got Mike from Iowa
Jynxy, Indo, Ash from Texas
We need someone from the other 48 states. We should make this a game!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Found a waffle shop - to my delight and surprise- in Dubai mall. They did not have exactly what I was looking for, but I still enjoyed it. 

Granny's Waffles » The Dubai Mall


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Also, why are there so many people from Texas in Dubai? Is there no one from Nebraska or Idaho?


Oil & Gas, my dear. Houston is the O&G Capital of the world as almost evey oil and gas firm has an office in Houston. Houston happens to be in the Lone Star State which is also known as The Great State of Texas.... 



pamela0810 said:


> I've never met anyone from* Odaho.*


 Don't know where that state is.... maybe I am not as American as I thought. :spit:


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Josh - Florida!


----------



## suzieq123 (Oct 10, 2011)

We are from Virginia!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Oil & Gas, my dear. Houston is the O&G Capital of the world as almost evey oil and gas firm has an office in Houston. Houston happens to be in the Lone Star State which is also known as The Great State of Texas....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where that state is.... maybe I am not as American as I thought. :spit:


LMAO! I meant *I*daho!

I'm going to start a new thread in the Sandpit area....just for fun


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I've never met anyone from Odaho. My friend from Nebraska wasn't a big fan of Dubai and chose to live in Nigeria instead.
> 
> So we've got Mike from Iowa
> Jynxy, Indo, Ash from Texas
> We need someone from the other 48 states. We should make this a game!


I had to stop in the >>>> someone didn't like Dubai and chose to live in Nigeria instead?  

sorry :focus:


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

loca said:


> I had to stop in the >>>> someone didn't like Dubai and chose to live in Nigeria instead?
> 
> sorry :focus:


:focus:

Don't know about pancakes, but the best Waffles are the ones served in Ewaan at the palace old town.

They do real, Liege Waffles. Not that fluffy and puffy stuff you find in most places here, but the real deal, tough and buff. None of that liquid dough nonsense from Brussels...

Enough said.


----------



## Swiss Sandy (Oct 13, 2011)

creative4art said:


> Is there a breakfast place that's known for Pancakes and Waffles in Dubai?
> Similar to iHop (US) etc?


I know a few places that do Crepes (French style pancakes) My favourite one is Sucré Salé in JLT who actually do pancakes as well but only one sort on their all day breakfast menu.
Otherwise Creparis (MOE) does waffles but I think they are just average.

Hope it helps


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Swiss Sandy said:


> I know a few places that do Crepes (French style pancakes) My favourite one is Sucré Salé in JLT who actually do pancakes as well but only one sort on their all day breakfast menu.
> Otherwise Creparis (MOE) does waffles but I think they are just average.
> 
> Hope it helps


Thank you Sandy for your answer. I will definitely try those out soon.


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

bubble_boy said:


> Found a waffle shop - to my delight and surprise- in Dubai mall. They did not have exactly what I was looking for, but I still enjoyed it.
> 
> Granny's Waffles » The Dubai Mall


We tried Grannies Waffles yesterday after searching for suggestions on the forum. A worthy option until ihop opens  very nice pancakes for brekkie.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

craigabz said:


> We tried Grannies Waffles yesterday after searching for suggestions on the forum. A worthy option until ihop opens  very nice pancakes for brekkie.


Sounds yum! Will try it in the weekend!


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Anybody try the new iHOP? How does it compare with Grannies?

Sent from my Nexus 7 tab using Expat Forum


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

sorry but even the ihop here does not compete with the ihop in the US, US pancakes only taste good in the US, no matter where there made. US products receive the best of the best, and every else even if its the same product and name it still taste different else where. These goes for everything, from clothes to cars and even pan cakes.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

agreed that food will not be as authentic as its origin country, but regardless, does it do justice to the brand in any way?


----------



## perrierlover (Sep 23, 2012)

I am a pancake and waffle lover but there is nothing like an ihop in Dubai but there are some great breakfast buffets/ brunches where fresh waffles/pancakes are served.
Try saffron in atlantis


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Us Texans went to the IHOP. The Pancakes were EXACTLY the same! Kid was very excited! 

The only thing we noticed that was different was the RANCH DRESSING (darn it) ...the manager was very interested in what we thought. We told him what we thought. He assured us that "EVERYTHING- product" was the same as the states- in fact, "The opening assist staff from US was still back in the kitchen"...so- he went back to talk to them about the RANCH dressin'....and sure enough. IT IS A DIFFERENT product (can we call it or WHAT?) 
So...yes- the IHOP is good.

It's at M.O.E. in the food court on 2nd floor- past the Shake Shack- near McDonalds. 

Oh and BTW- the manager said a 24hr IHOP was opening soon on JBR walk!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

give me a proper 'full Scottish' or 'Ulster fry' breakfast any day over your airy fairy namby pamby pancake breakfasts!!

No proper breakfast is complete without black pudding or tattie scones.


(note : full English = full Scottish = full Irish / Ulster fry. They just differ in the level of their worship to the potato!)


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

vantage said:


> give me a proper 'full Scottish' or 'Ulster fry' breakfast any day over your airy fairy namby pamby pancake breakfasts!!
> 
> No proper breakfast is complete without black pudding or tattie scones.
> 
> ...


BLACK PUDDING


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> BLACK PUDDING


awesome

the breakfast of kings!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mitchellsmom said:


> BLACK PUDDING


Think boudin rouge from Lousiana...


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

vantage said:


> awesome
> 
> the breakfast of kings!


I have had it....i thought to myself
People must have been VERY hungry to eat this in the first place.....

Reminds me of the time we took our son to China. We were served a chicken HEAD along with all it's other body parts. My boy looked at it and said
"I have NEVER been hungry enough to HAVE to eat a chicken's head".....

spoiled American INDEED! :eyebrows:

I MISS ME SOME JIMMY DEAN SAUSAGE.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i think i'd draw the line at a chicken's head too!
I would imagine the eyeballs pop in your mouth...

The 'spoiled American' would say "why would anyone eat that?"
He said "I have NEVER been hungry enough to HAVE to eat a chicken's head".....

To me, that shows that he understands that some people ARE hungry enough. 
That's not a spoiled child. That's a lucky child.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mitchellsmom said:


> .
> 
> Oh and BTW- the manager said a 24hr IHOP was opening soon on JBR walk!


The IHOP sign recently went up. It is located at the corner next to the stairs/ramp across the road from the Al Fattan tower.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not to say I like JBR at all as is the ghettoville tourist trap of Dubai for expats but sometimes it is good to go to the ghetto... Might be better then having to go to a mall to eat IHOP so will give it a try.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kurmi said:


> Yes, there is a place now offering, pancakes, waffles, eggs and more (some arabic as well). IT is in Jumeirah, next to emirates hospital opposite Jumeirah Beach park. its amazingggggg


And it's called? Is it in the food court?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> The IHOP sign recently went up. It is located at the corner next to the stairs/ramp across the road from the Al Fattan tower.


There is an IHOP ad in the Dubai Mall. It shows _broccoli_. Somebody is missing the point.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kurmi said:


> Its a Villa stanalone. Has two places, one called Fairouz which is a levantine food and the one in question is called "Pancake & Waffle House"


Ah I know where you mean. I was wondering if it had opened yet.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Simey said:


> There is an IHOP ad in the Dubai Mall. It shows _broccoli_. Somebody is missing the point.


I think they butchered iHOP over here. I tried the JBR one and the one in MOE... it took forever... food arrived cold... The pancakes looked like it was made out of a box.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

creative4art said:


> I think they butchered iHOP over here. I tried the JBR one and the one in MOE... it took forever... food arrived cold... The pancakes looked like it was made out of a box.


Good to know, thanks. I have a trip back to the States coming up. IHOP just moved up the priority list. :hungry:


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

If you want the original pancake, ie a Dutch pancake, you may want to try Vinkers Waffles in the Green Community. 
They also make belgian waffles. 
http://www.vinkerswaffles.com


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

My problem with IHOP is that the service is too good, the coffee is too hot, and the tables are really clean. IHOP is home to mean waitresses who are working off a hangover, coffee that has sat around in an uncleaned container for weeks, and table tops that are made of syrup. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

creative4art said:


> I think they butchered iHOP over here. I tried the JBR one and the one in MOE... it took forever... food arrived cold... The pancakes looked like it was made out of a box.


When I was a kid I spent every summer in the US with family. I was obsessed with the IHOP.

When I saw the one being built on JBR I was sending pictures back to my cousins as it went on.

Got in the first day... it finally dawned on me I wasn't getting proper crispy bacon.

I was far more disappointed than a grown man should be


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

I really like the pancakes and waffles at Cheesecake Factory! Served only Friday and Saturday. Their French Toast is amazing too!


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

nidserz said:


> I really like the pancakes and waffles at Cheesecake Factory! Served only Friday and Saturday. Their French Toast is amazing too!


Yea +1 for Cheesecake factory for breakfast, food is pretty good and the quantities are HUGE! I usually end up sharing with my SO.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

creative4art said:


> Is there a breakfast place that's known for Pancakes and Waffles in Dubai?
> Similar to iHop (US) etc?


How about iHOP in Mall Of The Emirates


----------

